# Whats the best wood to use?



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi, my name is Devanny and im new to this site. Im starting my first vivarium for dart frogs but need help on deciding the kind of wood to use. 
Whats the best kind of wood you have had experience with?
Does Malaysian Driftwood rot easily? what are the up's and down's on malaysian driftwood?
Thanks!


----------



## yenrec (Jun 7, 2007)

i have heard and i am debating on getting some ghost wood. i holds up really well in our vivs conditions and they are know to spontaniously grow moss if keep wet. that would be my choice if i didnt have some already


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Hi Devanny,

Welcome to the board! Ive used cypress wood, moaponi wood, and malasian hardwood before, with great results. Any wood will probably get a little mold on it initially, but with time (and springtail growth) it will disappear. I would not recommend grapewood, but most other woods hold up fine.


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

Thank for the replies, im going to look into some ghost wood, i plan to make the background with "handi-foam" sealent, i heard this can break the glass? is this true? if so how do i prevent it?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Just apply the handi-foam in thin layers, letting each layer dry between applications. I also spray the foam with water right after applying; makes the foam cure faster IME.


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks for the help, does the handi foam have to be cured before addint the coco fiber mix?


----------



## hobbyuniverse (Jun 22, 2008)

zBrinks said:


> Hi Devanny,
> 
> I would not recommend grapewood, but most other woods hold up fine.


I have a couple pieces of this in my viv. Why would you not recommend it? Its still new and not sealed in. There just leaning there for climbing and decoration. I can pull it if its a bad idea.


----------



## davefan13 (Jun 14, 2007)

Devanny said:


> Thanks for the help, does the handi foam have to be cured before addint the coco fiber mix?


Let it cure, then add brown or black silicone and pat the coco fiber down on top of that.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I find the grapewood molds much more than other kinds of wood, and does not seem to hold up very well in wet conditions.


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks Dave  , do you know of a good website or place to buy this silicone?...Sorry for all the questions, this is my first vivarium and im trying to do everything right.


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

Lowes or Home depot will have the silicone you are looking for ( or they should)


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

is it ok to use the brown silicone with mold preventor/killer?


----------



## Rich Conley (Jun 12, 2008)

Devanny said:


> , i plan to make the background with "handi-foam" sealent, i heard this can break the glass? is this true? if so how do i prevent it?


The handi-foam expands pretty drastically, so I assume it can break glass. They DO, however, make a handi-foam/greatstuff meant to be used near glass. I've got a can or two of that in my viv, just because I didn't even notice iut was different. It doesn't seem to expand as much. The color is a little more yellow.


----------



## trow (Aug 25, 2005)

I wouldn't use any kind of mold killer inside your terrarium usually you can find the aquarium silicone at petco or something similar they may even have colored type's.
goodluck


----------



## cindre2000 (Dec 17, 2007)

The GE Silicone II w/ bioseal does not have a mold preventative/killer, or at least not one that is noticeable. They just added that to there packaging as a marketing scheme; however, a lot of people use those silicones quite successfully in there vivs.


----------



## trow (Aug 25, 2005)

Also alot of people's frog's die for no apparent reason.It's just my opinion just be careful and goodluck.


----------

